# Top 10 Must Have Guns



## Glade Runner

http://www.gunnews.com/top-10-must-guns/

Interesting to read. I have six of them. I would like to have the Python but they are expensive.


----------



## bassmaster17327

That is a pretty good list, I would remove the revolvers though and add a Mosin Nagant rifle, .22 rifle and .22 handgun. I don't see how you can have a list of must have guns and not include a .22


----------



## Glade Runner

Yes, I think a Ruger 10/22 belongs on the list and maybe something like the S&W I-frame .22/.32 Kit Gun.


----------



## rod44

Here is my top 10 list

1. Ithaca rifle .243
2. Remington model 600 Mohawk .243
3. Remington model 660 .243
4. Remington 700 in .22-.250
5. Remington 700 in .270
6. Ruger Red Label 20 gauge
7. Winchester Model 12 in 12 gauge
8. Marlin Safety in .25-.20
9. Savage Mark II .22
10. S&W Bodyguard .38

Well what do you know? I already have them!


----------



## 1shotwade

O.K.! I'll get in.(if I can come up with 110)
1. ar15 in .223
2. winchester 100 in 308
3.1911 45acp
4. High standard Victor in 22lr
5. Ruger 10-22
6. Savage 24V in 22/410 w/223/20 and 3030/20 extra barrels
7. remington 870 in 12ga w/ choke tube barrel and rifled slug barrel
8. RWS diana 34 in .177
9 winchester 9417 lever action 17hmr
10. T/C encore 209x50 bp

With this selection of guns I can like anything in north america from mice to moose using the minimal amount of expense and force necessary.Add a good knife and a bow and I'm set!


BTW guys,I've only got 6 of these so am open to trades/sales/purchases.


Wade


----------



## rod44

I just got a new big gun safe. Have a few more holes to fill in it. Someone asked how many guns I have and I said "At least two less than I want!"


----------



## Darren

NO POODLE SHOOTERS! The only thing I like on that list is the 870. Or any pump shotgun that also has twin bars. Instead of the AR15 and Garand add the Springfield Scout (.308). I'll take a stainless Ruger SP101 over the Python. Handier size wise.


----------



## Chuck R.

Of that list I have:
1911 (3) Two Les Baers, and an old Colt Gov model
Colt Peacemaker (3), one 1st generation and two 3rd generations
REM 700 (2) one in .223 and another in .300Win
Colt Python (6â) mines the Ultimate Stainless model.
Colt AR 15, mines a LE6920LE (M4gry)

At one time I had a Garand, and a S&W 629. Iâd think that instead of listing models and makes, he should have made it a little more general like:

1. Lever action hunting rifle as a traditional US rifle
2. Pump Shotgun, same here, nothing says America better than apple pie and a pump shotgun. 
3. .22 Semi
4. .22 Revolver 
5. .38/,357 revolver

If not then itâs too exclusive, how many 6â Pythons are there, or Colt SAAs for that matter? For instance, I donât have a Glock 17, but I do have 4 other high capacity polymer 9mms that fill that role. 

I agree with you guys, how could anybody have a top 10 list without a single .22? 

Chuck


----------



## jwal10

I have 1 on the list, The Colt 2 ea. .22 .38 and .45

5 Winchester lever guns .22 .38 .45

1 O L D Winchester double barrel 20 ga



....James


----------



## Rollochrome

That's just a list of guns the author LIKES... Nothing wrong with that...

I'd agree with:

1. M1 Garand - 8 semi auto shots of 30-06! Bring it on!!
6. Remington 870 - Old faithful. I like older Winchester 1300's but 30,000 police officers can't be wrong.
7. Remington 700 (in 300 winmag preferably, but nothing wrong with 30-06 or 308)
8. Glock 17.....Close. Although I think the 19 is a better all around gun
9. Colt AR-15.... (DPMS or Bushy ok too)
10. AK... Romanian or Yugo. Yes!!

However....

2. Colt Peacemaker??? Cool, yes. Must have? Want an obsolete pistol in a hard to find caliber? OK, buy Colt Peacemaker in 45 LC. Perhaps a Ruger at half the price in another caliber if you have to have a single action.
3. Smith 629??? Why!?? I have several, and can tell you I'd rather have a Smith 686 7 shot any day over a 44 hand cannon. Smith almost discontinued the model 29 prior to Dirty Harry. Now they sell....but just as a novelty. Not very practical, and you lose so much power in shorter barrels that they have to be 6" or longer to get you anywhere.
4. 1911 - Cool, yes. But don't get me started on how unreliable this weapon is. I have never seen one run right, and I have plenty of them. In any class I have ever been in, its the guy with the 1911 that's always having problems. I had a Colt XSE fail in a real world situation, so I stopped being a 1911 fan right then and there.
5. Python - Cool, yes. Wish I had the one back I sold in college for rent money. 

I'd have a hard time putting together a must have list with the "However" list to the exclusion of:

1. Ruger 10/22 - Must have on any gun list.
2. Ruger LCP - Best conceal semi
3. Glock 19 - Best large enough to fight with but small enough to conceal pick
4. S&W 686 - Best conventional wheel gun
5. S&W 642 - Best conceal wheel


----------



## Red-Leg

I'm starting to thin my herd down to what I consider the essentials for SHTF and have come up with the following. The plan is to have multiples of each gun.

Objectives:
- Reliable
- Plentiful Parts
- Plentiful Ammo
- Plentiful Magazines
- Ammo compatibility with current NATO issue

1 - Remington 870
2 - True Field Grade AR-15 (Bravo, Daniel Defense, etc.) with Optic (ACOG, AimPoint, EOTech) and BUIS
3 - Ruger 10/22 (QR Scope with see-through rail - Prefer Takedown Model)
4 - Glock 19
5 - Remington 700 in .308 (Scoped)

Of these, I have at least one of each with the exception of the .308 (though I do have a Mosin M44 operating in its place for the moment.)


----------



## rod44

I'm not big on see through scope rings. Puts your head up too high for reliable, consistent hold on the target. Plus increases kick on a high power because your head is not down firmly on the stock. Just get used to the scope. I take the sights off of a new rifle as soon as I buy one.


----------



## Red-Leg

rod44 said:


> I'm not big on see through scope rings. Puts your head up too high for reliable, consistent hold on the target. Plus increases kick on a high power because your head is not down firmly on the stock. Just get used to the scope. I take the sights off of a new rifle as soon as I buy one.


I agree 100%. What I was referring to is a see-through base for the 10/22. There is a company that actually makes a see-through picatinny rail for the 10/22 that allows you to simply remove the optic and use the iron sights. This is why I chose the QD scope rings for my 10/22s.

Ruger 10/22 See-Through Scope Mount

I actually leave iron sights in place whenever possible, as pretty much all optics will fail at some point.


----------



## lonelytree

LMAO!

A firearm is a tool. Every tool must have value in it's environment.

My list:

629 S&W 

12 GA with slugs

30-06 Tikka T3

AK47

10-22 takedown

This is for my area. Others may vary.


----------



## Glade Runner

Red-Leg said:


> I agree 100%. What I was referring to is a see-through base for the 10/22. There is a company that actually makes a see-through picatinny rail for the 10/22 that allows you to simply remove the optic and use the iron sights. This is why I chose the QD scope rings for my 10/22s.
> 
> Ruger 10/22 See-Through Scope Mount
> 
> I actually leave iron sights in place whenever possible, as pretty much all optics will fail at some point.


Thanks for the info. Just ordered the mount.


----------



## simi-steading

Red-Leg said:


> I agree 100%. What I was referring to is a see-through base for the 10/22. There is a company that actually makes a see-through picatinny rail for the 10/22 that allows you to simply remove the optic and use the iron sights. This is why I chose the QD scope rings for my 10/22s.
> 
> Ruger 10/22 See-Through Scope Mount
> 
> I actually leave iron sights in place whenever possible, as pretty much all optics will fail at some point.


Thanks for posting this.. 

Not only did I want some pass through mounts so I could use the irons too, but I was just having problems this past weekend getting a scope to zero on my 10/22... Seems the holes in the OEM rail are a little big, and it's almost impossible to get the rail square on the receiver... Go figure


----------



## Esteban29304

I think a pellet rifle should be on any list. Dirt cheap to shoot !! Can take small game with minimal noise. [ according to which rifle you have ]


----------



## Roadking

WHAT! No Enfield?, No 03 Spring?...Always wanted a Python in 357...got one and decided for the pain, 44 mag did a better job.
10/22...absolutely
Remington 870???? The 11-87 a better choice IMO, with tube extention.
Ruger P-85 or CZ-75 in 9mm, pre mag ban (15 rnds)...never a malfunction in 24 years.
And pellet rifle...heck yeah...nice and quiet effective tool for small jobs.
Just me tho.

Matt


----------



## Hollowdweller

Ruger Mark 1,2 or 3
Ruger 10/22
Winchester Model 94
Ruger Blackhawk
Winchester model 62
Luger
M1 Carbine
SKS
Ruger Model 77
Garand

Worthy of mention

Ruger 44 carbine.
Marlin 336 .35 Remington
Savage model 99 (I like the .358 one)
Winchester model 95


----------



## bowdonkey

I second the Savage 99 in 358. No lever action was as smooth or pointable as the 99. Got a Marlin 444, but it's a fence post in comparison. It is super accurate and a heavy hitter.


----------



## wiggles_n_flop

everyone likes to fantasize on their dream list... and they'll all be different. but i know my "must have" list would be shorter than 10... and may not even include any of my 10 favorites. 

a third list would be the "top 10 must try guns" ... which to me seems like a much more relevant/objective list to make. for example: everyone should TRY shooting a glock. i, for one, do not like glocks.. at all. but it is an industry standard these days. by the same token don't try telling me that you only like semi autos and can't stand revolvers when you've never even shot one... you just know that all the cool guys on tv have autos... and don't start talking to me about the performance of your hunting rifle if its the only one you've ever shot and havne't ever tried an '06

for the record, since we're blathering on here....
my "must own list"
a BB gun
.22lr rifle
.357 revolver 
12g shotgun
30-06 or similar, standard caliber hunting rifle.

my "10 favorite guns" list:
winchester 94 30-30
winchester 1906 22 lr
s&w 66 4" 357
kimber 30-06 walnut/stainless
s&w 629 6" 44mag
winchester 1885 highwall
remington 870 12 gauge
winchester 1885 low-wall 22k-hornet
s&w m&p .40
... ok just 9

and my "must at least try.." list:
a bolt action 30-06 
a glock
a .45 1911
a blackpowder muzzleloader 
a ruger blackhawk (similar s/a)
a S&W 686
a winchester 30-30
an AR-15
an SKS
a ruger 10/22
a sig ... any


----------



## HuskyBoris

hmmm,I have an M1 and an 870,,wouldn't mind an AR 15 though but can't justify spending the money.
I like wheel guns for handguns but would love a 1911 but I prefer the GP 100 Ruger for a revolver,,I think a must have would have been .38 special model 10,I love my dads 

only 2 or 3 rifles I would like to add to my firearm family are a .444 or .44 lever action ,,or both,,,and a Marlin .308 lever,,I mainly want the .44's for swamp walking during deer season,the .308 for the fields


----------



## motdaugrnds

Goodness, you guys/gals are seriously into guns!

My little collection of a Glock 37 and 12 gauge Mossberg sure shows my lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## 1shotwade

I can't speak for eeveryone but for me it's just the continuation of a life style that began at birth. Hunting,fishing and trapping were not hobbys but rather a life style. I killed my first squirrel at 5 and my first rabbit 6 weeks into the first grade,walking across the pasture to go help strip tobacco.These things were just as much a life style as all the other farming related parts of making a living,and you learned them at a very tender age.


Wade


----------



## Ohio dreamer

LOL! Maybe it's because I'm female, but asking which are the best guns to own it like asking what is the best bra. It really comes down to fit and feel. Seems like everyone and their brother will recommend a Glock. From a parts and availability stand point I agree....but I hate the feel of the darn things in my hand (yes, I've palmed more then one). I like a much more generic list, something like....

1) .22 pistol
2) .22 rifle - love my bolt, but it is only as fast as the operator
3) good mid bore pistol (9mm or 40) - can be used as a carry pistol
4) large bore pistol (Love our SR45...even my 11 yr old DS LOVES to shoot it)
5) pump shot gun (2 or 3 are better...)
6) large bore rifle 
7) "old" rifle....we have a Mossen, but would love a M1 Garand
8) hunting rifle (if you live in a state where you can use them....I think Ohio is just odd in that restiction)
9) "assault" rifle....hate that term but it's the one the media uses so it's the one most people understand
10) a "repeat" of one of the above.....I'd start with a 2nd shot gun, then go to a second carry pistol. If I had those already, then I'd be going for a second "assault" rifle.

I have no use for wheel guns, tried them they just do "do it" for me. I know lots of people love them....but then lots of people eat raw fish, too


----------



## tinknal

I suppose it much depends on what you are doing with it. When I was doing a lot of **** hunting my Remington Nylon 76 lever action was my favorite. It was light, accurate, easy to maintain (stainless), and being a lever action much safer than a semi auto.


----------



## cqp33

Here is my list:

1. Rifle in 30-06
2. Rifle in 5.56
3. Pistol in .38 special
4. Pistol in .45 ACP
5. Shotgun in 12GA

Only need 5 types of ammo and here is a few in my collection:

1. Ruger 10-22 takedown model with a 3-9 vari scope and an adjustable stock (they don't make them for a takedown, you have to get one for a standard 10-22 and modify it)
2. Beretta CX4 in .45ACP (same ammo for #3)
3. Ruger P90 in .45ACP
4. Remington 870 and a Mossberg 500 (adjustable stock with forend grips on both) Remington has a 18" barrel and Mossberg has a 20" barrel
5. 30-06 rifle with a 4-12 vari power scope.
6. .38 special, little revolver for the wife, less kick than the .45 anyways, its a good concealable pistol for her too.
7. AR's, I have a lefty verson (Stag Arms) and my youngest son has a DPMS. Mine has a EOTECH and his has a Trijicon red dot. Mine is a 20" his a 16", both have adjustable stocks, his has a forend grip and mine has a forearm grip that springs out into a bipod. On mine I also have a flip up rear sight for when the batteries die so I can use iron sights if needed.
The great thing about an AR is you can completely customize them to what you want, there is a ton of after market products available for them!

These are just a few in our collection, I have tried to keep the ammo to more common size rounds for ease of obtaining ammo and availability, however anyone looking for 22 ammo would disagree with that statement.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer

Battle rifle-AR (300 blk or 308 preferred), AK, or M1A ( wouldn't spite a Garand though!)
12 guage-870, 500 or solid auto loader
Scoped Bolt gun capable of 1.5 MOA in .270 or better
Reliable high cap auto pistol 9mm or better
.22 rifle
Solid 357 revolver


----------



## bluetogreens

AR in 300 black w/ supr.
upper in 5.56 and 22lr conversion kit
(3 calibers/1 gun)

308 bolt/308 semi
or
mosin and PSL

ak47
12 semi
12 pump
22lr rifle

45 or 9mm sidearm depend on shooters in household. (everyone in my home shoots 45 fine but spouse carries 9mm, and I think for stocking deep 9mm may be more advantageous than 45)


----------



## MichaelZ

To a person that does not hunt, 4 guns sounds like a lot. But I consider myself short-handed with my 22, 20 gauge shot gun, 30-30, and muzzleloader. Could use a 12 gauge shotgun and a 30-06 deer rifle as well but I get by without it. And I do not even have a self-defense gun, nor do I even consider myself much of a gun enthusiast.


----------



## palm farmer

Ar10 with bartlein 11 1/4 twist barrel, thunderbeast suppressor and vortex scope
Rem 700 in 308 and Vortex scope shares can with AR10
PTR91 PDW set up as SBR
Mini Draco in 7.62 x 39 also set up as SBR 
AR15 with can
Mini Uzi 9mm with Octane suppressor
Remington 1100 SBS
Remington 870 SBS 
integral suppressed 10/22 by Murray Urbach
Springfield XDM 40


----------



## Zapthycat

I try to limit my guns to as few calibers as possible, but...

Mossberg 500/590
Barrett M82 in .50 cal
Beretta 92 in 9mm
Micro Uzi in 9mm
Remington 700 in .308
AK-47 in 7.62x39
Mosin-Nagant 91/30 in 7.62x54R
AR-15 in whatever trendy configuration people whine about
AA-12
Marlin .22lr


----------



## bluetogreens

even in the weeks this trhead has been up, I've decided that I am going to quite worrying about consolidating calibers as much for daily use, but only gonna "stock deep" certain ones. Here is my "deep stock" selection

12gauge pump w/ bird/buck/slug ammo decided on low recoil 8 pellet buck, number 4 or 7 I believe bird shot and have not decided 100% on a slug choice yet, i really like some of the fancy ones out there, but expense and lack of data concerns me. 

SKS/AK-47- plentiful ammo, plentiful variety of ammo, cheap to stock surplus that will last a lifetime in the worst weather if sealed properly, pretty much take anything on this continent in 3-4 shots within its range limitations (200-350 yds depdant on load and shooter)

mosin/psl combo-plentiful, variety, sotrable and reloading becoming more mainstream.

9mm-Sig 938 for pocket, xd/xdm for sidearm, and a carbine
22lr-revolver on side, semi auto in pocket and 2 rifles

I will continue enjoying anything I can get my hands on, but I think more and more everyday, that we are in early sep. and the other squirrels are months ahead of me waiting for winter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

try winchester super X rifled slugs they sell at wally's for 12.98 a 15 pack , been shooting deer with them for 23 years they hold good accuracy out to about 75 yards then by 100 they are minute of paper plate 

price wise for slugs that about as good as they get these days 

I like to shoot 2 liter bottles full of water , I went right down the line with my smooth bore till 100 yards in a heavy wind that took a few shots , I was all around it but , other days I could keep 5 on a desert plate at 100 but a drag stabilized slug in the wind past 75 yards were all over the the place 

if you don't have a rifled slug barrel , there is no point in shooting any of the sabots or fancy slugs 

you can shoot the cheep rifled slugs in a rifled barrel might even give them some added accuracy range 

I see little point in 3 inch 2 3/4 work and work in every gun


----------



## rod44

Once again there is a big difference in group size with different brands of slugs in the same gun. My brother had to go through 5 different brands to find one that shot tight groups. Some groups with some were over a foot at 75 yards. They might work fine in another gun however. He was using a Ithica Deerslayer 20 guage with a scope off of a bench on sandbags.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

rod44 said:


> Once again there is a big difference in group size with different brands of slugs in the same gun. My brother had to go through 5 different brands to find one that shot tight groups. Some groups with some were over a foot at 75 yards. They might work fine in another gun however. He was using a Ithica Deerslayer 20 guage with a scope off of a bench on sandbags.


true , but I would start any search with the Winchesters , then federal then Remington then others , cost availability and just the number of guns especially choked guns that shoot them well 

what did he end up finding worked the best?


----------



## rod44

I don't remember which ones they were for sure, maybe Federal (yellow??) Just that he thought he was having trouble with his scope until I told him to try some other ones. Just like .22 shells. Different ones shoot different in different guns. Don't anyone misconstrue my statements. I am not saying that some brands are better than others! Just that they all shoot different in different guns and in some guns it might make little difference. If you don't have a good shooting bench and sandbags and flinch besides (if anything will make you flinch it is slugs off of a bench) you probably won't see any difference. 


If you find some that work, buy a good sized supply of them from the same lot.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

all 20 ga slugs are yellow they make them that way so they don't get confused with 12ga , as they will slide right down and the rim will catch just past the chamber and you can get a full 12 ga shell in behind it , and get a KaBoom causing serious injury

but yes try several see what your gun likes , and sand bags definitely help


----------



## rod44

I always thought yellow also but I am almost sure he had some red ones too. I will ask him.


----------



## rod44

The best ones in my brother's slug gun were Remington. The Winchesters shot like he had a loose scope (they may be best in another gun). He said I was shooting my 12 gauge too and that is why I was thinking red.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

almost everything I shoot the Winchesters through has a choked barrel most of them mod

definitely try them till you get one that works to your satisfaction , but it sure would be nice if your gun can shoot the Winchesters it is the only slug I have found in the value pack at most stores I find that saves about 10 cents a round some stores they get priced almost the same per round always break everything down to the per round cost 

at 18 dollars a box of 5 for the fancy sabots , I would be looking for an alternative , probably using my muzzle loader 3.50 a round is nuts for a shot gun shell and unlike the rifled slugs they seem to keep changing designs of the sabots so you best stock up sight in and have enough for several years of hunting


remember the days when the week after deer season all the slugs would go on sale , we used to stock up then and I don't think we bought a full price slug for years


----------



## rod44

Regular slugs in a slug barrel is all you need. They will put them all in a paper plate at 100 yards and what more do you need. Cost (of regular ones) is not a big deal for as few as you shoot deer hunting. My farm is in rifle country so I only used my shotgun once in a few years if I hunted at my brother's in Dane County. Now they have opened that up to rifle again too.


----------



## 65284

I have had an 870 but much prefer my Win Model 12, have also had a Ruger 10/22 but like my old Nylon 66 a lot better. I suppose I'm just old and out of step with most folks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

rod44 said:


> Regular slugs in a slug barrel is all you need. They will put them all in a paper plate at 100 yards and what more do you need. Cost (of regular ones) is not a big deal for as few as you shoot deer hunting. My farm is in rifle country so I only used my shotgun once in a few years if I hunted at my brother's in Dane County. Now they have opened that up to rifle again too.



there are only a few places left in the state and only by local ordinance that are not rifle , I just happen to hunt one of them , the deer are rarely more than 75-85 yards away so slugs work most of us just run our old smooth bore guns one cousin has a rifled barrel and gripes about the 3 dollar slugs he is feeding it


----------



## plowjockey

LOL

I had to check the list, to see if the baby i fired today, was on it and sure enough - IT WAS NUMBER 1!

Did some quick dump shooting - in 9 degree weather, 15mph wind, with BFF's vintage M1 Garland 30-06, first Time I have even seen one in person.

SWEEET! Deadly accurate (even with my poor eyes) no kick and not too loud. I wished I had one.

I did make a comment, that we were complaining about how cold it was, that when these guns were fired - for real, in the freezing _Ardennes, _our troops probably didn't even have gloves.

Awesome firearm.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:M1_Garand_rifle_-_USA_-_30-06_-_Armémuseum.jpg


----------



## rod44

Traded pistols today. Traded my S&W .380 Bodyguard for a Ruger SR22. Bodyguard was nice but I didn't shoot it much (too cheap to shoot the expensive ammo). So, I traded for a .22 with cheaper ammo that I would shoot and have fun with. I probably won't be shooting any criminals anyway.:thumb:


----------



## dltasig7

My (Wish) List:

1) S&W .357
2) S&W .38
3) Colt 1911 .45
4) Colt Peacemaker .45
5) Ruger SR22
5) Rem 700 .30-06
6) Ruger American .30-06
7) Henry Repeater .45-70
8) Mossberg Silver Reserve SxS 12g
9) Rem 870 12g

My brother-in-law also wants us to get the .50 cal Hawken kits to build for fun so we can hunt in muzzleloading season.

Already Have (and I have a LONG way to go):
10) Ithaca Model 37 12g
11) Ruger 10/22 Carbine


----------



## Dutch 106

Being a snarky old fart my first thought is that only siseies have a 629 real men have 29's they hang over there kilts. 
Like most experienced shooters I can come up with a top ten list a top 20 list and a top 50 list. Even my silly bugger self thinks a top 100 is to much typing
Dutch


----------

